# NC Outer Banks



## NCRoadBeginner (Oct 8, 2005)

Going to the Outer Banks for the first time between Christmas and New Years, near Duck. Are there any good rides out there? Thanks.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I ride out there a few times per year. I don't know of any organized rides but I just don't know...I'm sure there must be some. Anyways, you can take Hwy 12 and ride that baby straight and fast...pretty good bike lane. Can be windy tho and the sand is a b1tch...not a technical ride at all but fun to go fast and straight. Hillier than you might think...


----------



## NCRoadBeginner (Oct 8, 2005)

Sounds good, thanks for the input. I was wondering whether it would be worth taking a bike out there, I definitely will now.


----------



## norskagent (Sep 28, 2005)

The Duck / Southern Shores area has dedicated bike lanes but the main road (N.C. 12) should be pretty car free in late december. Once you get down towards Kitty Hawk stay on "old" N.C. 12 aka the"beach road", it has bike lanes also. If it's not too windy you should be good to go.


----------



## norskagent (Sep 28, 2005)

just got back...in addition to the bike lanes on old nc12 (beach road), there are numerous bike-friendly roads and bike paths all over the island and in manteo...kitty hawk cycle company has free maps showing all.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

norskagent said:


> just got back...in addition to the bike lanes on old nc12 (beach road), there are numerous bike-friendly roads and bike paths all over the island and in manteo...kitty hawk cycle company has free maps showing all.


did u have a good time?


----------



## norskagent (Sep 28, 2005)

yes...here are pics from a ~20 mile loop from the beach, to the wright bros. monument










along the sound



















back to the beach road










then stopped by the lbs also on the beach road.










so yea I had a good time!


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

I love the Outer Banks. We avoide it from mid-June on though. From my experience, it wouldn't be bad (to cycle) before then. Traffic isn't as bad. Around mid-June and on....forget it. It gets a lot more busy.


----------



## TeamStaton (Sep 15, 2005)

Good to hear about this!!! I'm heading to the Outer Banks for my first time ever next week. I'll be down for 5 days so I'm taking the bike and plan on doing a bit of riding. I'll actually be staying in Duck too, I guess I'll be riding Hwy 12 a lot. 

Any more info would be great. I checked out the Town of Duck website and they had a little info about the bike paths that have been created. Good stuff.

-Staton


----------



## NCRoadBeginner (Oct 8, 2005)

*Duck*

When I was there in December, I rode north from Duck to the end of the road and back. Wasn't a huge distance, I think about 25 miles, but obviously you could do it multiple times for more mileage. Road was pretty smooth and since it was the off-season and I left at 7:30 am, traffic was light. As usual when riding on the coast, headwind going one way, tailwind the other. 

The "bike paths" didn't look like much of an option for roadies, more suited to skaters and the casual rider. Fairly narrow, gravel and sand where they crossed the streets, poor sight lines, etc. Plus it appeared they only lasted a few miles. If you're planning on riding faster than 15 mph, I'd stick to the roads. 

Duck itself was pretty congested, but but north and south of the main commercial areas you can ride nicely. I didn't ride the south route, but drove some of it in my car. They were resurfacing the road, which is no doubt completed by now, and it looked like you could get a lot longer ride in taking that route.


----------



## NCRoadBeginner (Oct 8, 2005)

*Duck Part II*

After my last post, pulled up Mapquest to refamiliarize myself with the area. Just to be more specific, Corolla is the town at the north end of the island where the road ends. There is a lighthouse up there and several mom and pop type stores if you want to grab something to eat or drink. Highway 12 just ends, one minute it's asphalt, the next it's sand, I assume hurricanes have done this. Anyway, there is an entrance to the beach where a lot of SUV's and pickups can drive out and cruise the beach. 

The central part of the island is pretty commercialized between Duck and Kill Devil Hills, but it is pretty quiet south of there, mainly just beach houses and the occasional business. Like I said earlier, Highway 12 was being resurfaced down there in December, it is probably really nice now. It eventually merges into the main highway, 158 or whatever, which is not suitable for cyclists due to heavy high speed traffic, no shoulders, etc. But leaving from Duck and going all the way south past Nags Head to where the highways merge, and then coming back, would be (I'm guessing) in the neighborhood of 50-60 miles, depending on where you start from.


----------



## TeamStaton (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info! If anyone has anything else feel free to post up. I'll try to take some pics and fill everyone else in on the road conditions and my thoughts on the ride. I'm excited about getting out there and riding the flat and windy roads. I'm going down for a friend of the family wedding so this will be a great way to break some of the boredom up.

-SSC


----------



## norskagent (Sep 28, 2005)

here you go...this is a copy of the map you can get at a lbs down there, *plug* kitty hawk cycle co. is on Eckner St., just off the beach rd. (N.C. 12).
I rode from near the wright bros. monument in kill devil hills, along bike route 1/3 north along the sound, following bike trails and quiet neighborhood roads. When I got to U.S. 158, I crossed it onto dogwood trail and followed it north until it curved back towards the ocean and connected to N.C. 12 just above Southern Shores. Bike trails and lanes took me back along the ocean side, you could head north from there also. Most of the bike lanes were fine, not much use (in april) on the sections away from the beach. People on the beach road (N.C.12) were easy to avoid or pass.
https://dotw-xfer01.dot.state.nc.us/gisdot/DOTBikeMaps/Dare/Maps_1-5_Corolla-Nags_Head.jpg


----------

